# Whoa! Has anyone read this (Bouley) article?



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

I hope I'm posting this to the right board.

I just read this today as it was printed in the New York Observer. This is, imho, very disappointing news. Especially since I have volunteered several times. Providing meals for relief workers is noble, but not if you're using it as means of achieving profits greater than those you made when running a regular restaurant and had to pay wages to your employees. Not to mention what the definition of "volunteer" means. What do other ChefTalk'ers think?

http://www.observer.com/pages/frontpage4.asp


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Tragedy not withstanding there comes a time when some semblance of normalcy must return. I can see allowing a volunteering effort turn into somewhat of a profit machine. Still though not at the expense of the innocent. Will this benefit his restaurants and therefore his employees in the future? Possibly. This however sounds a little more self serving, and based on his history I would be more than suspicious on not only his motives but his books.
I say Bullcakes! He may not know it to the penny, but even the most altruistic Chef has to keep an eye on the bottom line. Any Chef/Owner who does not double as a business person is better classified as unemployed.
I therefore question the veracity of his wrists if you get my drift.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I did read the articale, Not sure how I feel.
cc


----------



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

Well said chrose. I agree whole-heartedly. I know that Bouley has been controversial since he began, but this kinda takes the cake, as it were. I'm interested to see if this gets covered somewhere else and/or The NY Observer follows-up. (If anyone knows of any other articles about this I would be interested) 

Cape Chef: let us know how you feel about it when and if you should decide. Your opinion on these boards means alot and is respected.


----------



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

Here's a link to a forum about the article from chowhound.com. (a great site btw, cheftalk notwithstanding of course!)

Mixed as to be expected. But....good reading and informative.

http://www.chowhound.com/boards/manh...ges/24811.html


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It's difficult to rely on one source/article to form an informed opinion. That said, my problem is not that he is making a profit feeding relief workers. My problem is that it does not appear to be an honest profit. Lining his pockets while using donated labor and materials seems less than honorable. You would like to think that paying his debts would provide some mitigation, but he doesn't seem to be doing that. I saw the post in the New York Times, requesting volunteers, and nearly went. Hind sight being 20/20, looks like I'm glad I didn't.


----------

